# Sustituir 4 baterias tipo D por adaptador AC



## piposarcade (Sep 7, 2010)

Saludos tengo un mecedor de bebe que usa 4 batterias tipo d, que adaptador o circuito AC necesito y con que amperaje para poder poner a funcionar el mecedor y no tener que comprar mas baterias.

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Sep 8, 2010)

pues en lo unico que debes fijarte es en la tension, ya que por la intensidad seguro que los adaptadores por muy flojhitos que sean llegan de sobra, si no recuerdo mal las pilas esas son de 1,5 voltios, por tanto necesitas un adaptador que te de 6 voltios.
un saludo


----------



## piposarcade (Sep 21, 2010)

Gracias amigo, Me quede con una duda, el amperaje importa? cuanto es lo minimo o maximo que podria usar.


Ps. El mecedor no trae la opcion para el adaptador ac.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 21, 2010)

Pablet dijo:
			
		

> pues en lo unico que debes fijarte es en la tension, ya que por la intensidad seguro que los adaptadores por muy flojhitos que sean llegan de sobra


*ERROR.*

La intensidad (corriente) SI importa. Normalmente un adaptador AC/DC entrega 1A de corriente.
Esas pilas tipo D tiene bastante corriente, estimo unos 2 - 2,5 amperes por pila. La corriente NO se suma, la tensión, si es en serie, SI.

Creo que tendrías que conseguirte un adaptador de 6V a 3A. Lo más fácil es que consigas un transformador de esas características y lo hagas vos.

Fijate en la sección "Fuentes de alimentación".

Saludos.


----------



## Estampida (Sep 21, 2010)

El usuario tiene que medir el amperaje consumido, pues son servomotores, y  la medicion es sencilla, solo interrumpes con un pedazo de papel una pila y conectas un amperimetro para restablecer el circuito.


----------

